# PEDAL CARS



## ILUVMY82

I WANT A OLD STYLE PEDAL CAR LOOKED ON EBAY DIDNT FIND ANYTHING YET IFF ANYONE HAS ONE ON HERE FOR SALE POST PICS FINISHED OR NOT SEND ME A PM HERES SOME PICS OF WAT IM LOOKING FOR


----------



## Texas_Bowties

here are some strollers like the second pic you posted  

thttp://cgi.ebay.com/Antique-Stroller_W0QQi...id=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.com/Taylor-Tot-Stroller-Ha...id=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.com/Taylor-Tot-Stroller_W0...id=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.com/Antique-Taylor-Tot-str...id=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.com/1950s-TAYLOR-TOT-DELUX...id=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Texas_Bowties

pedal car

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-InSTEP-PC600-Retro...id=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.com/ORANGE-CHAMPION-COMET-...id=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## rollinoldskoo

search "comet pedal car"


----------



## Pedal Car World

Kustom Murray Fiberglass Pedal Car Bodies by Jorge @ Pedal Car World








6262630461


----------

